# Remplacer touches clavier MacBook



## treza (24 Août 2006)

J'envisage d'acheter un MacBook dans le pays où j'habite, pays anglophone où les prix sont intéressants mais on n'y trouve que des claviers anglais QWERTY: voulant profiter de mon séjour en France, je voudrais savoir s'il est possible d'acheter séparément les touches du clavier français? si oui, est-il facile de les changer soi-même?
Merci,
Treza


----------



## macinside (24 Août 2006)

Apple ne vend pas de pi&#232;ces d&#233;tach&#233;s, tu doit aller dans un centre de maintenance qui te commandera l'ensemble clavier - trackpad et effectuera la pose, bien sur tout ceci a tes frais


----------



## treza (24 Août 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Apple ne vend pas de pièces détachés, tu doit aller dans un centre de maintenance qui te commandera l'ensemble clavier - trackpad et effectuera la pose, bien sur tout ceci a tes frais



Je suis étonné qu'on doive changer l'ensemble clavier-trackpad, car il me semblait  possible de déclipser les touches, notamment pour ajouter des barrettes de Ram?...
Treza


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Août 2006)

Sur l'ibook oui mais pas sur le macbook 

Sur le macbook le changement de ram se fait en enlevant la batterie.

Et lors du remplacement de clavier sur le macbook, il faut changer toutes la partie supérieure, tu en auras pour environ 150-200 à mon humble avis


----------



## laf (24 Août 2006)

Tu peux aussi essayer ton QWERTY. On s'y habitue très vite. Il n'y a que très peu de lettre qui changent. Il te faudra juste renommer des touches pour les accents. J'ai toujours pas compris comment on faisait mais il parait que c'est simple.


----------



## chandler_jf (24 Août 2006)

Salut, 

Quand on commande sur le Store il y a le choix "Langue du clavier et Mac OSX" : ce n'est pas justement le choix entre un clavier QWERTY et un AZERTY ?

@macinside : quand l'AC vend des claviers de rechange, ce n'est pas considéré comme étant une pièce détachée ??


----------



## Kant1 (24 Août 2006)

Sur le store US t'as le choix entre US et Espagnol je crois.

J'ai commande un US, le clavier est donc qwerty, mais mac os X est multilingue, donc moi je l'ai mis en francais. Le seul probleme apres c'est que t'as pas les touches pour les accents (comme vous pouvez voir dans ce post)


----------



## nbotti (27 Août 2006)

Mais si on peut avoir les accents avec un claiver qwerty. En fait si tu passes en clavier fran&#231;ais (international dans pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me) et que tu actives le menue saisie et choisi le fran&#231;ais tu as un vrai clavier azerty. Sauf qu'&#233;videmment visuellement tu as toujours devant toi un clavier qwerty. C'est ce que je fais actuellement. Bon, heureusement j'ai eu des cours de dactylographie quand j'&#233;tais jeune et je n'ai donc pas besoin de regarder o&#249; se trouvent les touches sur le clavier. Mais &#231;a vient vite. Pour t'aider au d&#233;part active la palette caract&#232;re dans le menu saisie puis dans la barre des menus, come &#231;a un petit clavier azerty apparaitra sur le coin de l'&#233;cran.


----------



## vian (5 Novembre 2006)

nbotti a dit:


> Mais si on peut avoir les accents avec un claiver qwerty. En fait si tu passes en clavier fran&#231;ais (international dans pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me) et que tu actives le menue saisie et choisi le fran&#231;ais tu as un vrai clavier azerty. Sauf qu'&#233;videmment visuellement tu as toujours devant toi un clavier qwerty. C'est ce que je fais actuellement. Bon, heureusement j'ai eu des cours de dactylographie quand j'&#233;tais jeune et je n'ai donc pas besoin de regarder o&#249; se trouvent les touches sur le clavier. Mais &#231;a vient vite. Pour t'aider au d&#233;part active la palette caract&#232;re dans le menu saisie puis dans la barre des menus, come &#231;a un petit clavier azerty apparaitra sur le coin de l'&#233;cran.




Merci pour cette r&#233;ponse tr&#232;s claire... 
Une derni&#232;re interrogation subsiste: faut il rebooter le mac pour que le changement de clavier soit op&#233;rationnel ? 
Je pense que oui, la manip est donc impossible &#224; voir dans mon cher apple center ... Donc si j'ach&#232;te mon mac aux us, je le ferais en totale confiance &#224; ce poste... Quelle responsabilit&#233; mon cher nbotti


----------



## vian (5 Novembre 2006)

alors, quelqu'un se d&#233;voue ? on reboote ou non ?



merci


----------



## jcezanna54 (11 Février 2007)

L'utilisation d'un claver QWERTY pour un français ne pose aucun problème.
Les accents sont directement accessible.
Voir avec le visualisateur de clavier.
Vous pouvez aussi avec l'utilitaire ukulele vous créer un nouveau fichier de description de clavier où les touches accents sont 'mortes'.
Pour faire un accent, il suffit dont de taper d'abord le caractère accent puis le caractère que vous voulez accentuer.
Le clavier QWERTY est le seul qui ne pose aucun problème avec les logiciels de communication tel que CBD ou vnc.

Sinon, si vous n'avez pas besoin du qwerty et voulez un AZERTY, il suffit coller des touches en plastque par desus celles du clavier. Cela se trouve dans le commerce.


----------



## Frizou (12 Février 2007)

Meme si tu ne peux pas choisir le clavier de ton choix sur le store, tu peux commander ce que tu veux par tel. J'ai achet&#233; r&#233;cemment un iMac clavier francais en Autriche et j'y ai &#233;galement fait rempla&#231;er le clavier (fran&#231;ais) de mon macbook.
Tu peux donc acheter ton macbook clavier fran&#231;ais en Angleterre sans soucis &#224; mon avis (mais uniquement par t&#233;l&#233;phone).


----------



## anthoprotic (8 Juillet 2007)

Et combien t'a cout&#233; le remplacement de clavier?


----------



## Kant1 (8 Juillet 2007)

Il l'a achete directement avec le clavier francais d'apres ce qu'il dit, donc pas de surcout.


----------



## empto (9 Juillet 2009)

Je viens de démonter mon clavier français pour le transformer en clavier italien, ça se fait très bien avec une petite pointe (tournevis, lame de couteau) qu'on glisse sous la touche pour déclipser le support en ciseaux. Après il suffit de remettre la touche à l'endroit voulu

Bon, c'est pas très élégant, mais ça dépanne Voir la photo


----------



## bipol (5 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai fait fondre une touche de mon clavier de Mac Book Pro alu de 2009 avec une cendre de cigarette !
La touche noire rétro-éclairée P.

Peut-on remplacer une seule touche, vu qu'elles sont espacées justement ?!

MERCI BEAUCOUP


----------



## MNR (6 Décembre 2009)

Pour les accents sur un clavier qwerty, c'est on ne peut plus simple.
Mon Macbook vient d'Australie, je laisse osX en américain.

Pour les accents : 
é : touche option + e = ´ et directement on retape e ce qui donne : é

pour è : touche option et la touche en haut à gauche ~, ce qui donne : `et on retape e diretement. Ça fonctionne aussi pour le : à
Pour le ç ; touche option + c.

Expliquer comme ça ça à l'air compliqué, mais en fait c'est hyper simple.


----------



## pWeT7 (22 Mars 2011)

J'ai une petite question, je pars en Australie et pense aussi à change mon MBP13"
J'ai vu que là bas niveau prix c'est carrément intéressant (150&#8364; de moins)
Par téléphone, j'peut commander chez eux un MBP avec clavier AZERTY au prix du store australien ?


----------



## Quentin13 (3 Janvier 2013)

bipol a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai fait fondre une touche de mon clavier de Mac Book Pro alu de 2009 avec une cendre de cigarette !
> La touche noire rétro-éclairée P.
> ...



Oui depuis quelques temps on trouve des touches à l'unité, va voir ici


----------

